# New feature - Weekly Surveys!



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

The SailNet.com community has a long and proud history as the leading sailing community. The Crew is keenly aware of the value of the community to its members. Our goal is position the website to meet the needs of a growing population of dedicated sailors and people who love being near or on the water. Knowing who our members are and what their interests are can help us create content you value. To help us we are introducing a weekly survey. We are interested in who you are, learning about your boating experience, and of your specific interests. As we move forward you may submit questions. We hope you like this feature and will contribute to our weekly survey.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

You cannot make up the reply to the post above! I am _so_ fond of those stupid weekly surveys that yield what? Life is stranger than fiction. I nominate lyjg1205 as an AFOC! Just made my night and maybe my week. (g)


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

lyjg0201 said:


> *生殖器官疱疹*（genital herpes）是主要由单纯生殖器官疱疹病毒II（HSVII）引起的性传播病。在西方国家其发病率仅次于淋病和非淋菌性尿道炎，在我国亦为常见性传播病之一。本病发病率高，可通过胎盘及产道感染新生儿，导致流产及新生儿死亡，与宫颈癌的发生也有关，危害较大，又无特效疗法，已受到人们的重视。　　[生殖器官疱疹病因] 　　生殖器官疱疹是由单纯疱疹病毒（HSV）感染所引起。*疱疹的症状*分为两型即HSV-1和HSV-2。HSV-1通过呼吸道、皮肤和粘膜密切接触传染，主要引起口唇、咽、眼及皮肤感染，少数（约10％）亦可引起生殖器感染。HSV-2则是生殖器官疱疹的主要病原体（90％），存在于皮肤和粘膜损害的渗出液、精液、前列腺分泌液、宫颈、阴道分泌液中，主要通过性交传染，引起原发性生殖器官疱疹。原发性生殖器疱疹治消退后，残存的病毒经周围神经沿神经轴长期潜存于骶神经节，当机体抵抗力降低或某些激发因素如发热、受凉、感染、月经、胃肠功能紊乱、创伤等作用下，可使体内潜伏的病毒激活而复发。生殖器官疱疹人类是疱疹病毒的唯一宿主，*疱疹症状*离开人体则病毒不能生存，紫外线、乙醚及一般消毒剂均可使之灭活。　　*生殖器疱疹治疗*] 　　感染后平均约4～5日，外阴患部先有灼热感，旋即发生成群丘疹，可为一簇或多簇，继之形成水疱（图）。生殖器官疱疹数日后演变为脓疱，破溃后形成糜烂或浅溃疡，自觉疼痛，最后结痂自愈，病程约2～3周。皮损多发于男性的包皮、龟头、冠状沟和阴茎等处，偶见于尿道口；女性则多见于大小阴唇、阴蒂、阴阜、子宫颈等处，亦见于尿道口。原发性生殖器疱疹治，往往伴有全身不适，低热、头痛等全身症状，局部淋已结肿大。本病常复发，*什么是疱疹*较原发者轻，损害小，往往无全身症状。男性同性恋可出现肛门直肠HSV-2感染，其发病率仅次于淋球菌所致的肛门直肠炎，临床表现为肛门直肠疼痛、便秘、分泌物增加和里急后重，肛周可有疱疹性溃疡，乙状结肠镜检常见直肠下段粘膜充血、出血和小溃疡。


I agree with him 100%

Clean up, isle 2.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

denby said:


> I agree with him 100%
> 
> Clean up, isle 2.


I am not spreading myself as much as you are - but .. why are you agreeing and not ignoring... he is selling a yugo as far as we know !!!


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

He said right here trades only


溃疡，自觉疼痛，最后结痂自愈，病程约2～3周。皮损多 发于男性的包皮、龟头、冠状沟和阴茎等处，偶见于尿道口；女性则多见于大小阴唇、阴蒂、阴阜、子宫颈等处


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It is something about Genital Herpes and HSVII the rest I don't understand a thing. Chinese is mostly about high pitch sounds it makes it horrible to learn as a new language, which may be a smart move the way things are going


----------

